# Inkbird versus Thermoworks?



## tiger1964

I should be shopping for a new unit. I started w/Thermoworks after seeing their instant-read unit used on multiple cooking TV shows. I supplemented that with their Chef Alarm thermometer-on-a-wire. Threw the latter out after getting wildly erratic readings, despite getting a new probe which they told me was the problem. The hand-held is still here but getting goofy readouts too. Mostly I am relying on a $9.99 thermometer-on-a-wire I bought from the LIDL grocery chain, which seems to work once I get it turned on; I have the flick the ON switch a bunch of times, so I guess it's on borrowed time.

So, I see Inkbird is active here, and frequent promotions. I think I want 2-4 probes but not interested in anything requiring a cell phone with or without app. Will Inkbird be more reliable in function and accuracy? While waiting for another promotion, I got a Thermoworks catalog in the mail. Lots of choices, but what caught my eye is "Billows", their entry into the market for a temp-driven blower, and I have been wanting to try that technology on my Saffire kamado. I presume it only works with their thermometers. Does anyone think Inkbird is considering offering something similar?


----------



## meskc

They do but not much information on it yet. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/inkbird-bbq-temp-controler.301425/


----------



## smokerjim

I have a 2 and 4 probe from inkbird and both work good, the 2 probe doesnt need the bluetooth connection to read from a distance it connects directly to the receiver,  my 4 probe needs to connect to an app to read from a distance or you can just see the temps at the smoker without.


----------



## Steve H

Get ahold of 

 JC in GB
. He is making the ones for fan control.


----------



## Steve H

I have a 2, 4, and 6 probe thermometers from InkBird. The 2 probe I have has a 500' range. And has it's own receiver.


			https://www.ink-bird.com/products-wireless-thermometer-irf2sa.html


----------



## normanaj

To be honest I've never had the cash for Thermoworks so can't comment on their units.

I've several therms from both site sponsors InkBird and ThermoPro.Been using the ThermoPros longer but I have no complaints about either brand.


----------



## Winterrider

I have this unit along with others. It is very nice.





						Wireless Thermometer IRF-4S | INKBIRD
					

Inkbird is a company which dedicates its passion in producing and marketing of intelligent home automation products.




					www.ink-bird.com


----------



## Inscrutable

I have an Inkbird IRF-4XS and a ThermoPro TP-08 ... both are accurate, but I had trouble getting the TP ‘indoor’ unit to sync with the ‘outdoor’ unit. No problems with the Inkbird, and like the other alarming and graphing capability. I also have handheld instant read from them and work fine.


----------



## sandyut

I used thermoworks for about a decade and they are solid for sure.   I have a couple dots and an MK4.  Love them all.  I did get an inkbird to test and write up.  It was as good as the MK4. No doubt.  I gave it away to a member here as I dont need two instant reads.  I can’t comment on the longevity.  But they are far more affordable


----------



## SmokinAl

Thermapen is the gold standard, but my Inkbird is dead on accurate & a whole lot cheaper. Now I don’t know how long the Inkbird will last, but you could buy several of them for the cost of a Thermapen. My Thermapen is about 10 years old & still works like new, although a couple of years ago I had to replace the battery.
Al


----------



## tiger1964

Thanks for all the replies. Not sure I distill a comprehensive answer on quality from all that, except I should be OK with any of these three brands (and why my two ThermoWorks products are troublesome, I do not know). Sounds like, if I want a no-app product, I am limited to two probes - so be it.



meskc said:


> They do but not much information on it yet. https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/inkbird-bbq-temp-controler.301425/



That sounds ideal, hopefully someone from Inkbird will chime in on that product, which I could not find on their website.


----------



## Winterrider

tiger1964 said:


> Sounds like, if I want a no-app product, I am limited to two probes - so be it.


No app required for the one I posted above. Has very long range.


----------



## tiger1964

Thanks. All good info here, if not quite comprehensive enough for me to pull the trigger. Well, within a month it will probably be too cold for me to grill outdoors anyway, so my plan is now to struggle along with what I got and hope that Inkbird (A) might have more info on their blower device, and (B) perhaps they might have another deep-discount sale (I'm retired so $$$ is an issue). Moreover, I need to check out ThermoPro's website.


----------



## bigfurmn

I have a few different thermos at home. Couple Inkbird's and a one Thermopen. Both are accurate but lets face it I'm a cheap SOB and the Inkbird is a less expensive option but still usually dead on. If you email them on here they even usually have a discount code to use on whatever you are looking at.


----------



## Buttah Butts

ThermoWorks is the gold standard and the go to for most professionals. I am a believer you get what you pay for


----------



## jasinil2006

I bought an Inkbird 4-probe model thru a promotional deal on this forum and it's been wildly inaccurate and the probes have not proven very durable, despite my taking excellent care of them. I've since ditched it and have gone with a new Thermoworks Smoke. I also used a Maverick ET732 that ran circles around the Inkbird. (I check all of these against (a) an instant-read Thermapen, (b) boiling water and (c) ice bath. The Inkbird is worst of the bunch, while both the Maverick and Smoke are spot on. 

I know Inkbird promotes heavily on this forum and many members have them (and like them), but I've not been impressed.


----------



## dr k

jasinil2006 said:


> I bought an Inkbird 4-probe model thru a promotional deal on this forum and it's been wildly inaccurate and the probes have not proven very durable, despite my taking excellent care of them. I've since ditched it and have gone with a new Thermoworks Smoke. I also used a Maverick ET732 that ran circles around the Inkbird. (I check all of these against (a) an instant-read Thermapen, (b) boiling water and (c) ice bath. The Inkbird is worst of the bunch, while both the Maverick and Smoke are spot on.
> 
> I know Inkbird promotes heavily on this forum and many members have them (and like them), but I've not been impressed.


If the probes are off in boiling water the therm is under warranty. PM a conversation with Inkbird to figure if it's the BT part or probes.


----------



## jasinil2006

dr k said:


> If the probes are off in boiling water the therm is under warranty. PM a conversation with Inkbird to figure if it's the BT part or probes.



There was inconsistency across multiple Inkbird probes. I'm done with it. I've moved on.


----------



## tiger1964

Hmm, still unresolved. Hearing positives and negatives on Inkbird. I'm reading some are in favor of Thermoworks, but I've had trouble with the two Thermoworks I've bought. So, so far, I have not bought anything more and making a decision is not a heartening prospect.


----------



## Cabo

I have had a lot of trouble with the Inkbird.  They sent me a couple of replacement probes (one was bad right of the box), but it's just not reliable.


----------



## sandyut

tiger1964 said:


> I'm reading some are in favor of Thermoworks, but I've had trouble with the two Thermoworks I've bought.


did you contact them for repairs?


----------



## baseballguy99

I recently bought the Inkbird Wifi 4 probe thermo.  I used it for the first time yesterday on 2 pork shoulders and it performed flawlessly.  I was able to connect it to my home wifi and check the temps on my phone, even when we were 5+ miles away.  I checked (boiling and ice bath) all 4 probes right out the box and they were very close (1 probe was .4* off and 1 was .2* off (with the Inkbird Pro app you can calibrate the probes)).   So far I am pleased, but will update when I get some more uses under my belt.


----------



## cmayna

Love my thermoworks smoke series.   Tried Inkbird but the readouts are too small for my tastes.


----------



## jasinil2006

I used my Thermoworks Smoke thermometer yesterday for the first time. What a nice unit! About the only criticism I can think of - and it's a minor one - is that the remote unit (the one you can carry around) has a button that's very easy to press and as a result, it's not hard to unintentionally turn it off. As far as tracking temps, though, it was spot on and performed flawlessly. Recommended!


----------

